# bed replacement on Probotix Asteriod



## oledude (Sep 3, 2018)

I think I have a serious humidity problem in my shop causing necessary resurfacing frequently of the MDF spoilboard. When I bought my CNC last December I also got the 4th axis rotary (uninstalled and still uninstalled). Has anyone converted their Probotix unit to an aluminum T-Track system? I'm thinking the aluminum would be better and reduce the 25"X37" to about 25"X30" and install the 4th axis rotary. If I were to put the 4th axis on now I would have to remove the bed completely to install it. Any ideas or suggestions from you more experienced folks?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a Nebula and discarded the MDF bed totally. Get a 8020 catalog or look online and start planning and drooling.

You use as much or as little your needs require. A spoilboard can be clamped on top or just use 1/8" something. Cheap and disposable after a little while.

I got the 4th axis too and will probably never use it.


----------



## oledude (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for the response. That is more or less exactly what I want to do. I was somewhat concerned about weakening the frame. I guess that is not an issue being something like your setup. This ole man will surely start digging up info on doing that.
Thanks John


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

oledude said:


> Thanks for the response. That is more or less exactly what I want to do. I was somewhat concerned about weakening the frame. I guess that is not an issue being something like your setup. This ole man will surely start digging up info on doing that.
> Thanks John


 @oledude, you better get as much info as you can from @honesttjohn
The rate he is going and the new machine on the way for him seems he
might be working on getting an even bigger machine and do away with
all the small ones and flat leave us.

:grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> @oledude, you better get as much info as you can from @honesttjohn
> The rate he is going and the new machine on the way for him seems he
> might be working on getting an even bigger machine and do away with
> all the small ones and flat leave us.
> ...


Ronnie,

You don't know how nervous I am about trying to do this new machine. I've second guessed myself more times than I can count. Not that I don't want it, but having to learn Mach 3 and putting it together so it works bothers me, as well as the cost. Old dogs don't learn new tricks easily. People on this forum have gotten me out of a lot of scrapes and I will readily admit to being full of sawdust and chips most of the time, instead of brain matter.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

John... Probotix sells their controller and linux PC as stand alone parts anyone can add to their own CNC. I suspect you've got a controller coming with the new CNC, but adding what you know to it would save having to learn a whole new controller software. 

Not a plug-and-play solution, but it doesn't sound like having to assemble the new CNC from boxes of parts is anywhere near plug-and-play anyway. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I know they sell the parts and there's a way to set it up in Linux. Beltramidave did it with his Saturn, with a few obstacles But what's done is done. I should learn how Mach 3 works anyway since so much stuff is tied to it. I'll probably have some regrets over the way this is going to turn out, but it'll be a new challenge ..... one I may not like the outcome of. I'm having a dedicated computer built just for this and will keep edging forward - I hope.

Cold weather is coming so the need for firepit fuel will be there.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I would seriously look at Mach4 instead of Mach3. Better 3D path planning, doesn’t break with modern win10 (still leave it as dedicated CNC control and off net). You don’t need a powerful computer, all the real time step generation stuff is handled by the ESS built into their controller. My CNC control computer was a Walmart floor display I picked up for $40 on clearance. Spend the extra $25 and get the newer, still being actively maintained version of Mach.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

CNCRP only offers Mach 3 at this time so I'm stuck with it. Heard they're still working the bugs out of 4.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

All the hardware is compatible, you would just need to configure it yourself. I was able to do it with no prior experience, I’m sure you could do it, but I understand if you prefer the support from CNC router parts. Mach4 has been stable for CNC routers for over 2 years.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

oledude said:


> I think I have a serious humidity problem in my shop causing necessary resurfacing frequently of the MDF spoilboard. When I bought my CNC last December I also got the 4th axis rotary (uninstalled and still uninstalled). Has anyone converted their Probotix unit to an aluminum T-Track system? I'm thinking the aluminum would be better and reduce the 25"X37" to about 25"X30" and install the 4th axis rotary. If I were to put the 4th axis on now I would have to remove the bed completely to install it. Any ideas or suggestions from you more experienced folks?


Here is another thing you might look into, don't know cost, you have to request a quote. 

https://www.isel-us.com/Table-Plates


----------



## oledude (Sep 3, 2018)

called that company but my pocket is not that deep now
tks for info


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

oledude said:


> called that company but my pocket is not that deep now
> tks for info


I wasn't sure what the cost would be, I have a request for a quote into them and they contacted me and wanted to know exactly what items I was interested in. I sent them a list and haven't heard back from them yet.

Maybe they are having a hard time adding all the big numbers.:laugh2:


----------



## oledude (Sep 3, 2018)

I got through to them (Isel-US) on the phone and spoke with someone. I explained to him what I wanted to do and he said he was familiar with that process. I told him that I wanted to reduce the X axis to about 30" so that I could install my 4th axis and leave it in. In a couple of minutes he gave me a quote in the range of $600 for a solid plate bed. Believe I'll look into Misumi (sp?). I think I would prefer the tracks with 3 or 4 tracks per unit verses the solid bed with tracks. Thanks to all for info, I'm learning where to look and get educated.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's why I ended up with the tracks -- cost. But they work really well.

Gotta decide what to do on the new one - or I should say how many and how wide.

Probotix uses Misumi extrusions on the frame and gantry.


----------

